# Fantasy Fishing for Tinboats.net



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

This is a league for tinboats members only.

Please go to https://www.fantasyfishing.com to join. After you have completed the sign-up process, click "Join a League" in the Game Tracker and enter the following information to become part of tinboats.net League:

League Id: 16856
Password: Jim


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 8, 2010)

In - can't be any worse than Fantasy baseball, and I can't do any worse than in the football league!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im in


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in.. pretty cool


----------



## poolie (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like fun. I'm in. I see seven of us signed up so far.


----------



## D-Man (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

If we get 15 members Ill talk one of our sponsors in to putting up a prize at the end, If we cant get a sponsor prize ill put up one myself.....  Might not be much, but it will be something...  I haven't had time to work that out as this just came about today...


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 8, 2010)

In. I'll make up a lure for the winner.

Matt


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds good Matt, I figured you'd be all over that...


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> If we get 15 members Ill talk one of our sponsors in to putting up a prize at the end, If we cant get a sponsor prize ill put up one myself.....  Might not be much, but it will be something...  I haven't had time to work that out as this just came about today...



I will add something to it also if we get 15 people.


----------



## poolie (Feb 9, 2010)

We just need 4 more people and today is the deadline. I've never participated in any type of fantasy league before but this looks like fun. Check it out.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2010)

In! 8)


----------



## njTom (Feb 9, 2010)

poolie said:


> We just need 4 more people and today is the deadline. I've never participated in any type of fantasy league before but this looks like fun. Check it out.




Make that 3 
I'm in


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

We have 13 right now...


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

If anyone is already in a league, you can still join The tinboats league, you can have multiple leagues but your one single team pic crosses over all leagues..


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

Will everyone pm me there first name/city so I can identify the names with the screen names.. If you all don't mind that is.. Bugpac AKA Leonard/Winder


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok got my team set, Dont forget to pick your teams by midnight, Brine, You are the only one not showing a full roster... Dont forget now..


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2010)

My name is the easiest on the list! :LOL2: :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Ok got my team set, Dont forget to pick your teams by midnight, Brine, You are the only one not showing a full roster... Dont forget now..



and don't forget to pick the winning weight either.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im in. But how do you know who to pick as your fisherman? It picked a team for me automatically I guess. I dont know a thing about these guys.....Gotta start studying.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Im in. But how do you know who to pick as your fisherman? It picked a team for me automatically I guess. I dont know a thing about these guys.....Gotta start studying.



I dont either.. I just scrolled thru the stats to see who was better, and added me 2 wildcards..


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 9, 2010)

Hay Hay Im number 15. I had signed up for fantasy fishing last year, and almost forgot about it until I saw this post.


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Im in. But how do you know who to pick as your fisherman? It picked a team for me automatically I guess. I dont know a thing about these guys.....Gotta start studying.



You can click on the Fishermans name, and find out stats on them like if they like cranking, or finesse fishing then try to match the person to the style of fishing its going to take to win that event. Considering temp, lake, or river, or at least that's what i did. LOL fingers crossed.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

There is our 15 goal..  Now lets see if we make 25 by midnight...


----------



## Brine (Feb 9, 2010)

Bump for the late afternoon crowd.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm In!


----------



## D-Man (Feb 9, 2010)

D-Man AKA Derrell/Wash. Twp.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 9, 2010)

i'm in ladies! This is way more confusing than Fantasy Football.


----------



## poolie (Feb 9, 2010)

The season isn't starting out too well.

https://www.fantasyfishing.com/article.cfm?newsid=150691


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

Well that sux, I was looking forward to whooping all you guys the first Tourney...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was looking forward to getting lucky lol


----------



## RStewart (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## poolie (Feb 9, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Well that sux, I was looking forward to whooping all you guys the first Tourney...



Tell me about it. I was pretty pleased with my team. Oh well, the next tourney is a little less than a month away. I'll have plenty of time to pick the winner


----------



## ominousone (Feb 9, 2010)

I bet everyone here that no one will beat me for the Red River challenge! I'll give 1000:1 odds.


O.k. now that I have all of your attention, Red River got cancelled. Water is too high. I raced to get in and set up a lineup only to find out at 11:40 p.m. with 20 min. left to set my lineup that it was cancelled. Oh well, still have the rest of the season.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2010)

ominousone said:


> I bet everyone here that no one will beat me for the Red River challenge! I'll give 1000:1 odds.
> 
> 
> O.k. now that I have all of your attention, Red River got cancelled. Water is too high. I raced to get in and set up a lineup only to find out at 11:40 p.m. with 20 min. left to set my lineup that it was cancelled. Oh well, still have the rest of the season.



:LOL2: Figures!


----------



## poolie (Mar 2, 2010)

Midnight tonight is the deadline to finalize your Table Rock lake picks.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 2, 2010)

poolie said:


> Midnight tonight is the deadline to finalize your Table Rock lake picks.



Thanks man. I would have forgot.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2010)

It is on now.


----------



## tincansailor (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in. Have I missed out on this one because it is after the deadline for Fantasyfishing? If so, I'm in for the next one.


----------



## poolie (Mar 3, 2010)

tincansailor said:


> I'm in. Have I missed out on this one because it is after the deadline for Fantasyfishing? If so, I'm in for the next one.



For this tournament, the deadline was last night because the tournament started today. I'm a newbie at this but I think you can go ahead signup and pick your selection for the next tournament.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2010)

tincansailor said:


> I'm in. Have I missed out on this one because it is after the deadline for Fantasyfishing? If so, I'm in for the next one.



I think it auto-generates a team and winning numbers for you, then you can go in and change things if you want. 

Am I right here?


----------



## Brine (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> I think it auto-generates a team and winning numbers for you, then you can go in and change things if you want.
> 
> Am I right here?



I think you're right. Last night when I logged on, there was alread a team picked, and I had to stare at it for a minute and convince myself I didn't do that...lol


----------



## poolie (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW... today's standings are posted for day 1 on the FantasyFishing site.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2010)

YES! Cracked the top 10 on day one!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Jim, the auto-generated team paid off for you... :lol: :LOL2: 


I made top 10 as well.. 8th is a lot better than I thought I'd be doing..


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Congrats Jim, the auto-generated team paid off for you... :lol: :LOL2:
> 
> 
> I made top 10 as well.. 8th is a lot better than I thought I'd be doing..



I changed the weight! :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Jim, the auto-generated team paid off for you... :lol: :LOL2:
> ...




lmao... heck I'll be honest.. I'm getting pretty lucky. I picked about 5 names I recognized outside of Dave Fritts and the like, and then randomly picked the rest. I don't follow the FLW all that much now that Directv got in a pissing match with Versus... :roll:


----------



## tincansailor (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like I made it in. Shows that I am 4th place after day 1. =D> Hope to stay in the top 10 when tourney ends.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2010)

Climbing up the charts :beer:

From the 10th spot all the way up to 8. If I continue on this path I will make top 3. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Mar 5, 2010)

Jim said:


> Climbing up the charts :beer:
> 
> From the 10th spot all the way up to 8. If I continue on this path I will make top 3. :LOL2:



I moved from 5th to 3rd  I researched my team for guys that are good at deep structure and cold weather. Curious to see how my picks stand up against the guys that just did random picks.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2010)

Poolie,
I'm going to research for the next one...... Prediction...DEAD LAST!


----------

